

Laptop stand for sitting/standing (Nottable) - h34t
http://gizmodo.com/5260904/nottable-laptop-stand-can-do-it-in-any-position

======
h34t
I ordered mine from here: [http://www.dhgate.com/nottable-laptop-stand-laptop-
table-des...](http://www.dhgate.com/nottable-laptop-stand-laptop-table-desk-
laptop/p-ff80808128af5cdc0128b5ca99d32ed5.html) (doesn't include the mousepad
addition)

Shipped from China, totalled ~$110

I hadn't found any reviews online, so I wasn't sure what to expect, but I've
been using it for a week now and I'm impressed. The joints can be rotated to
any angle and lock in place solidly, it looks great, and I trust it to hold my
17" MBP.

